# TV's stopped working



## Marlin7 (Apr 11, 2015)

All 5 except 1 of our TV's stopped working. The Comcast tech looked from outside and said the issue is with the 'low voltage coax inside the house' going through the attic. What does that mean? Can coax melt under that kind of load? Or likely corrosion on a splitter?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like you have a *splitter* that has gone bad. For troubleshooting, you can use an *F connector barrel* to bypass a splitter and see if one or more of the 4 works.

I've never seen coax just go bad; there was always signal degradation beforehand. Critters will chew on cables, but just a few strands of the shield would most likely pass a watchable signal.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

While the usual provider tech go-to response is to say it is one the customer side of the NID, since you have one still working they're probably right (the signal is coming into your house). Lines in the attic could be vulnerable to corrosion, critters, etc. You're going to have to trace it down (or pay somebody to) from the service provider in. The fact that you have one remaining signal should be a clue, depending on how it is all wired.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Daisy chained connections can do weird things. I'm betting the working one is home run.

Follow the advice above.


----------

